# Waxology - Renault 5 Turbo 2



## Johnnyopolis

Hi Guys,

At last some of you may say... I know I know... I have just been so busy that I havent had a chance to do this one.

Anyway...

I was asked to detail this Renault 5 Turbo 2 in black. Its had a nut and bolt restoration a few years ago and was once owned by a member of Travis I am led to believe.

It was delivered to me and upon a quick look you would maybe say that it looked ok (at the right angles)


Renault 5 Turbo 2 by John Hole, on Flickr


IMG_1813_2 by John Hole, on Flickr

Once I hjad a chance to get a good look at it under the lights heres the sort of thing I found!


Renault 5 Turbo 2 Paintworkd defects by John Hole, on Flickr


Untitled by John Hole, on Flickr


Untitled by John Hole, on Flickr

Once I had evaluated the paintwork it was back out to wash it and follow this up with clay and then dry it.

6 caps of Z-7 and a few gallons of water and were ready 


Untitled by John Hole, on Flickr


Untitled by John Hole, on Flickr


Untitled by John Hole, on Flickr

The wheels were new so didnt need much work.


Untitled by John Hole, on Flickr

Once the car was washed, clayed and dried it was back into the unit to appraise the situation again.

There was a fair amount of swiriting and holograming over the whole car.


Untitled by John Hole, on Flickr


Untitled by John Hole, on Flickr


Untitled by John Hole, on Flickr


Untitled by John Hole, on Flickr

I wont keep boring you with before pics!

I trialled a couple of polishes and settled on Scholl products.

Before:

Untitled by John Hole, on Flickr

After:

IMG_1832_2 by John Hole, on Flickr


Untitled by John Hole, on Flickr

The boot weighed a ton you can see the brace on the right hand side of the photo. 

Untitled by John Hole, on Flickr


Untitled by John Hole, on Flickr


Untitled by John Hole, on Flickr

I had to remove a couple of bits here and there to make it accessable for polishing...


Untitled by John Hole, on Flickr


Untitled by John Hole, on Flickr


Untitled by John Hole, on Flickr

Rear Quarter Before


Untitled by John Hole, on Flickr

And After


Untitled by John Hole, on Flickr


Untitled by John Hole, on Flickr

Once the polishing stage was complete I applied Zaino Z-AIO to the whole car and followed this up with 3 coats of Zaino Z-2 which I had ZFX'd the following day before the customer picked it up I applied Z-8 and Z-16 to the tyres.

Here are some of the finished pictures:


Untitled by John Hole, on Flickr


Untitled by John Hole, on Flickr


Untitled by John Hole, on Flickr


Untitled by John Hole, on Flickr


Untitled by John Hole, on Flickr


Untitled by John Hole, on Flickr


Untitled by John Hole, on Flickr


Untitled by John Hole, on Flickr


IMG_1836_2 by John Hole, on Flickr


Untitled by John Hole, on Flickr


Untitled by John Hole, on Flickr


Untitled by John Hole, on Flickr

One happy customer!


Untitled by John Hole, on Flickr


Untitled by John Hole, on Flickr


Untitled by John Hole, on Flickr


Untitled by John Hole, on Flickr


Untitled by John Hole, on Flickr

I hope you enjoyed reading :thumb:

Regards,

John


----------



## n_d_fox

Awesome work Johnny... love these cars although if i'm honest i'm not 100% convinced by the front end of this one with all the fog lights. An old mate's dad had a pearl white turbo 2 in 100% original condition and it was stunning. Had a devil exhaust and you could hear it from half a mile away at full chat !

Phase 1 R5 GTT would be very nice in my dream garage...


----------



## Leemack

Drool

That is all Johnny 

Ooooft


----------



## TIODGE

:argie:gonna need a new keyboard after seeing this... 
slavering all over my desk


----------



## Roy

Nice work :thumb: think you're correct about the previous owner too, looks very familiar.


----------



## rds1985

great job on a classic!


----------



## dubber

Awesome!!! a mate of mine had one of these a few year's back. The reg was tur802 his was the turbo2 model :thumb:


----------



## dazzyb

worth the wait for that one 
great work on it, well done :thumb:


----------



## Happy

:doublesho :argie:


----------



## magpieV6

If I could thank you a million times I would!!!!! Fecking awesome, may have made me a little too excited! 

Want!!!!


----------



## maesal

Great car and results !!
Linking also the blue race RS, for obvious reasons hehe


----------



## Dwayne

Thats a piece of art! love it, thanks for posting:thumb:


----------



## Tom_watts

What a car, and great results


----------



## JBirchy

Wowzer! Love the car, but the gloss achieved there is unreal! Amazing


----------



## VIPER

Stunning polishin' :buffer: Mr.H :thumb: :thumb:

Got to be the best reflections shots on the site!!!


----------



## Huw

Incredible work. Well worth the wait.



Johnnyopolis said:


> Its had a nut and bolt restoration a few years ago


Most people would have done the whole car, not just the nuts & bolts.


----------



## jonner

that car:argie::argie:
nice job on it btw:thumb::thumb:


----------



## mk2jon

That is such a cool car
Fantastic work :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis

magpieV6 said:


> If I could thank you a million times I would!!!!! Fecking awesome, may have made me a little too excited!
> 
> Want!!!!


I should really have let you know when it was coming in!

I may well be having it again in a weeks time...


----------



## Ronnie

Now Johnny that is the weapon!!! stunning correction as well looks minty McMint!!! hard as nails in black as well.


----------



## CraigQQ

looks like good work.. nice reflection shots..

shame about the car.. I'd rather chop of my foot and hop onto a bus than drive one of these :lol:


----------



## Racer

Awesome Work John and what a superb car to work :thumb:


----------



## Beancounter

Great work, love these cars, not seen one for ages.:thumb:

OT - When are you doing your RRS or did I miss that post


----------



## Matt_Nic

Good work and I absolutely LOVE these cars, mental little things that are completely forgotten about by the majority of people. 

Also usually called Gordini's wrongly.


----------



## paranoid73

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Beancounter said:


> Great work, love these cars, not seen one for ages.:thumb:
> 
> OT - When are you doing your RRS or did I miss that post


Thanks Buddy!

The RRS is another thread I need to get up, done 3 black ones now! Mine, and HST and a Autobiography...


----------



## Beancounter

Johnnyopolis said:


> The RRS is another thread I need to get up, done 3 black ones now! Mine, and HST and a Autobiography...


Looking forward to it


----------



## Johnnyopolis

The customer who has this also has a Clio V6 in his collection that has less than 100 miles on it..! 

I was hoping to see him next week as I need to prep the car for the Classic Car Show at the NEC as its being used by another well known car care product manufactures on their stand  ssshhhhh LOL I did ask him to put a Zaino sticker in the window but he doesnt think the manufactuer will let him LOL!


----------



## rgDetail

Absolutley awesome :thumb:


----------



## magpieV6

Johnnyopolis said:


> I should really have let you know when it was coming in!
> 
> I may well be having it again in a weeks time...


I was asked to give her a going over for the Birmingham NEC, but I'm busy on the only day possible. I am gutted!  Enjoy her! Lucky boy :argie:


----------



## Demetrios72

Great work on the buggy Johnny :thumb:


----------



## turboyamaha

Absolutely stunning!!!!!:argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:


----------



## B&B Autostyle

Crazy cool car! Was looking forward to this one. Cheers lads,top work.


----------



## noddy r32

stunning im in love ! what a car and detail:thumb:


----------



## Tuddie

OOOft that things gorgeous, still miss my wee r5 turbo phase 2 till this day.


----------



## DMH-01

Looks stunning mate, fantastic work.


----------



## simon burns

Simply stunning mate wot a machine!!!:argie:


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Thanks for all the feedback guys :thumb:

I am going to visit the car to give it some more Zaino love next week in readyness for the NEC Classic Car Show.


----------



## boxstaman

That is exceptional. Truly magnificent work.


----------



## Alex_225

I appear to have had a mishap in my pants, that car is amazing. One of my dream cars.

Top work on it as well mate.


----------



## Perfection Detailing

About time Johnny :lol:

Looks awesome mate :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

WOW! A proper car!


----------



## colarado red

Stunning motor.:argie::argie::argie:


----------



## badman1972

Beautiful work mate on a stunning motor, love that!!! :thumb:


----------



## cotter

Stunning! :argie:


----------



## slrestoration

Nice work Johnny, finished shots outside look great:thumb: Always an interesting read when the cars a rarity


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

I saw this at the NEC... car of the show for me - excellent work mate!


----------



## simon burns

Love it awsome! :thumb:


----------



## paulrs2000

RussZS said:


> I saw this at the NEC... car of the show for me - excellent work mate!


me to,wot a cracking motor


----------



## Huw

Also saw it at the NEC, looked very nice. Unfortunatley I just missed what Mike 'old out yaw 'and fella' Brewer had to say about it.


----------



## 123quackers

Thanks for posting this Johnny!!

Had a white one of these back in 97, 1.4 barndoor size turbo, If you don't get the gear wright when cornering it goes very wrong indeed........ It was a fantastic car and lots of fun but scary at times when the lag went an the boost hit at the wrong moment 

thanks for flash back to some great memories :argie::argie:

Metric tyres too if I remember.......


----------



## DOS

Thats awesome super work, i saw one at the classic cars show the weekend, a rare treat.


----------



## RS 500

this is a awesome car.........

great work,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, i might just need one:car:

the price on these are more than RS500, i belive..........:driver:


----------



## gb270

Very nice indeed


----------



## Dan J

Was lucky enough to see this in the flesh at world series renault at silverstone shortly after it was detailed, 
looked stunning and the sharpest car there but I had to walk away as I couldn't stand there watching people brushing past it with inches to spare with handbags and zip open jackets swinging in the wind:wall:


----------



## sprocketser

This is a beast man ! Always loved this model .


----------



## RobDom

Great work on an iconic car!


----------



## moono16v

What a car! Bet that was a pleasure to look at from any angle! 

Looks even better after you've finished it!


----------



## Strongey

Gorgeous car and great work :thumb:


----------



## -Kev-

well worth seeing the pics again after nearly two years


----------



## Daz.

-Kev- said:


> well worth seeing the pics again after nearly two years


I'd say so - I'd love to own one at some point!


----------



## Rabidracoon28

The daddy of the hot hatches; love it


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro

amazing work!


----------



## RichS11

Incredible motor and work, wow!


----------



## jamie crookston

Amazing. You have made my day seeing this


----------



## RandomlySet

That is a very smart example!


----------



## enc

what an amazing machine !


----------



## Sid

Johnny, fantastic work mate!!!! I love the mirror reflection finishes achieved...


----------



## Tuddie

Beautiful !! Great work too.


----------

